# Tumbling question



## delphinis (May 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone
 I have a bottle that I might want to get tumbled. The only problem is that it has a bubble burst. The open part of the bubble is on the outside. I'm only interested in getting the inside tumbled to get rid of some heavy duty hazing. Will the open bubble create any problems or an increased risk for damage?
 It's one of my favorite bottles so if the risk is too great I rather save my money and bottle and leave it the way it is. In the enclosed picture it's the bottle on the right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

 Anthony


----------



## andy volkerts (May 22, 2013)

depends on the thickness of the skin of the glass over the bubble on the inside of the bottle, and where it is. Square bottles are one of the hardest of shapes to clean, running time is usually longer, and the force of the shot hitting the inside sides after sliding down the adjacent side may burst the bubble and leave it full of copper shot and gunk, which may not be easy to get out, + you now have a hole in your bottle. I have cleaned a lot of bottles and I would leave that one alone, especially without seeing that bubble up close and personal. I wouldnt clean it for you either, to much risk of ruining the bottle. Hope this helps.....Andy


----------



## delphinis (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Andy. The bubble itself isn't that big, being slightly smaller than 3/16" round. But the thickness of the glass on the inside part of the bubble is a little on the thin side. I'm going to take your advice and leave the bottle the way it is. Thanks again for helping me make an informed decision. 

 Anthony


----------

